# yard smells bad from dogs



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

does anyone know how to help get rid of the smell of pee and poop in the yard, I thought raw would help that but hasn't, I hears lime works but I am not sure if it is safe for the dogs. Any suggestions.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Clean up the yard more often? That's the only thing I can think of. How long have you been on raw? We've got three dogs and I can't say our yard ever has smelled that I've noticed unless it's been a stinking hot day and there was a fresh deposit.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Pick up the poop and hose the urine daily. We have 9 dogs and yard doesn't smell. If you have concrete out, you can use Odoban in a sprayer hose attachment and hose it off, probably could spray yard w/ it if you have dirt, but not sure if you have a lawn how it would do. 

I did try spraying the yard w/ lemon scented Dawn for a more natural flea control one time and it made the yard smell like lemons.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I clean the yard all the time, and I started letting the sprinkler run daily, maybe I just smell it more cause it has been hot the last couple of days


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I have four dogs and my yard will get smelly but I pick up and run sprinklers also and it fixes it. I also walk my dogs when ever I can so there is less in the yard. This time of year, with the heat seems to back everything lol

riddick4811 you have a great bunch of dogs what part of Florida do you live in?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

We have four dogs, and we never clean up the yard cause' we never smell the poop. The only time we know its even there is when Wayne runs over it with the lawn mower and "poof". For us, no smell is a HUGE benefit of raw.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

sprinklers may not be getting the spots where the pee is. it needs to be thoroughly washed. and then washed again.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Chocx2 said:


> riddick4811 you have a great bunch of dogs what part of Florida do you live in?


Central FL- about 50 miles south of Orlando, 50 miles east of Tampa. Near Legoland (used to be Cypress Gardens).


----------

